
Reach: first affordable centimeter-precise RTK GPS - ivereninov
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/reach-first-affordable-rtk-gps-receiver/x/7174749
======
jeremy_buns
Why isn't it in the smartphones yet? They already have GPS and plenty of
processing power..

~~~
xent
Because receivers in smartphones do not provide phase measurements.

------
kamehameha9000
well, L1 RTK takes some time to get a fix, but for that price it's a very good
offer.

------
kaster1977
wow, that's pretty cool!

